# Dometic Fridge/freezer recall



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Today I had a visit from my local Dometic rep, to modify and possibly replace a damaged gas feed line. (Service Order Fastening Kit)
Apparently some manufacturers have attached one of the pipes from the condenser heat coil bracket with a single PK screw that has been striped and the rear of the fridge has been supported only with the gas feed pipe. This is why the Dont use Gas message went round. Some pipe lines have been found fractured.
The modification comprises of a further 2 support brackets pop riveted on to the rear wall in the lower outside vented box to supplement the one existing bracket.
The suspect fridge freezers were the subject on a recent thread.

Best wishes and a Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## meld3 (Jun 19, 2007)

This recall is going to cause problems - I have directed by Dometic to 3 local approved dealers and each has declined to help me because I did'nt buy the vehicle from them !!!!

Actually managed to track down a Dometic Engineer who will sort me out if I go to his house......apparantly Dometic are only paying £10.80 to their engineers to fix the problem, which given the severity of the issue (vehicles blowing up !!) seems a bit cheap.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Meld3

Your statement is correct, my attending Dometic rep made up the extra for his call by looking at another product on my van, cheating I suppose. This was to save me the trip upto Hymer Preston.
The actual modification took some 5 minutes to embody, so I suppose the £10.80 is without any traveling time. That equates to £129.60 a hour.
I could do with some of that :lol: 

I am sorry I don't have a answer to your problem.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am locking this thread to try and collate all information in one place, there are two other threads already running on this subject.

Please post any further comments here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=38010

Also note that I have provided a telephone number for the UK Dometic Aftersales manager and suggest that anyone with problems gives him a ring directly.


----------

